# Can't send or reply to PM's!



## Stan2515 (May 15, 2014)

I've received two PM's from people but can't reply because it says I'm a new user. I emailed admin but no reply. That was a couple of days ago so not sure I have correct address. FAQ's don't really help. If an admin sees this can they help please as not sure how else to contact anyone about it seeing as I can't send a PM! Thanks.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

You need a certain post amount before you can send PMs, 15 or 25 or something i think it is (few forums im on are the same just different post count) Im sure someone else will confirm


----------



## Stan2515 (May 15, 2014)

I thought it might be something like that but 15-25 is a lot when you're new!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stan,Welcome to the TTF.. Was this the Email you used [email protected]

Number of posts not disclosed..
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------

